# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Вечеринка в стиле «Оскар»

## Наталья Стадник

Привет всем любителям тематических вечеринок! К нам поступил заказ на проведение тематической вечеринки в стиле «Оскар». Это будет юбилей женщины (50 лет). Начали собирать материал, и тема настолько захватила, что решили поделиться тем, что нашли, советы форумчан послушать!
Всем, кому интересна тема, приглашаем к обсуждению! :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------

Анастасия Мечта (12.05.2017)

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Киновечеринку можно провести по любому поводу и в любой возрастной группе. В каждом коллективе отыщутся знатоки старого и нового кино, поэтому участие в играх и конкурсах на кинотему будет оживленным. Предлагаем вам одну из концепций вечеринки на кинотему. Вы можете использовать основные идеи нашего сценария или придумать свои, воспользовавшись лишь некоторыми нашими подсказками. Надеемся, сценарий вдохновит вас.

Возможные названия для вечеринки: «Вечеринка в стиле Оскар», «Вечеринка в стиле Голливуд», «Киновечеринка», «Кинопати» или «Movie party». Приглашения на вечеринку можно оформить в виде билета в кинотеатр, мини-постера к разным фильмам, кинематографической хлопушки, стакана с попкорном и др. В общем, поле для креатива огромно. Подписывая приглашения, можно звать людей просто на киновечеринку или на пафосное вручение кинопремий. Стоит указать и дресс-код: «голливудский стиль».
Вот варианты пригласительных билетов:






Киновечеринка: создаем антураж

Как украсить кино-вечеринку? Использовать все, что связано с темой кино. Стаканы с попкорном, кинематографические хлопушки, гирлянды из бумажных звезд, электрические гирлянды, в том числе светодиодные, старые катушки с пленкой, старые видеокассеты, нанизанные на веревку, воздушные шары в форме звезд. Уместны будут афиши и постеры к фильмам, а также надписи Hollywood, Bollywood и Мосфильм. От входа к столам можно проложить красную дорожку, если есть такая возможность. Красные драпировки и скатерти тоже помогут создать нужную атмосферу.







 Материал взят из этих источников: http://yusha-m.livejournal.com/3085.html  и http://prazdnodar.ru/2012/05/movie-p...tile-gollivud/

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Номинации и награды
1. Номинация «Лучший сценарист»

Ведущий:

Только лучшие авторы сценариев могут придумать такие фразы, которые запомнятся навсегда и будут использоваться повседневно. А сколько киноцитат помните вы? 

Далее озвучиваются цитаты из различных фильмов. Цитаты может зачитывать сам ведущий, или это могут быть аудионарезки фраз из фильмов. Участникам нужно вспомнить название фильма, из которого взята цитата.

Конкурс может быть проведен в одной из удобных форм: 1. цитаты зачитываются всем участникам сразу – ответ говорит тот, кто первым поднял руку; 2. для участия вызывается несколько человек, цитаты озвучиваются им в случайном порядке по очереди – если участник не смог узнать фильм по цитате, возможность ответить переходит другому.

После проведения конкурса определяется, кто дал больше правильных ответов. Этому участнику (или участникам) вручается кинопремия в номинации «Лучший сценарист». Ведущий поясняет, что сценаристом можно назвать и того, кто пишет сценарии, и того, кто хорошо их знает.

Подбор цитат для этого конкурса не составит труда: воспользуйтесь сайтом Цитаты.инфо.
2. Номинация «Лучший гример»

Для этого развлечения необходимо заранее подготовить реквизит. Нужно взять фотографии лиц знаменитых киноактеров и вырезать фрагменты. Желательно, чтобы это были знаковые части лица, по которым можно узнать человека: например, губы Анжелины Джоли, нос Жерара Депардье, бородка Джонни Деппа, подбородок Кристен Стюарт, изогнутые брови Мэрилин Монро, улыбка Джулии Робертс и т.п. Чтобы запутать игроков, стоит добавить и фрагменты лиц из фотографий самих участников вечеринки.
Ведущий:

Есть такая поговорка (кстати, тоже из фильма): «Я не узнаю вас в гриме». Действительно, гримеры порой так стараются, что голливудские дети не узнают своих родителей и горько плачут.

К счастью, у многих звезд в лице есть изюминки, черносливинки и прочие сухофрукты, по которым любой наблюдательный человек легко этих звезд идентифицирует. А насколько вы наблюдательны?

Проводится конкурс в одной из удобных форм (индивидуальный по очереди или групповой по схеме «кто первый поднял руку»): ведущий демонстрирует участникам фрагмент лица, а те должны назвать звезду. Самое интересное начнется, когда ведущий станет демонстрировать фрагменты лиц участников вечеринки.

Кто в итоге даст больше правильных ответов в этом конкурсе, тому ведущий вручит кинопремию «Лучший гример», обосновав награду примерно так:

«Лучший гример – это не только тот, кто лучше всех гримирует, но и тот, кто любого узнает в гриме».
3. Номинация «Лучший дизайн костюма»

Предлагаем два варианта развлечения, которое позволит определить победителя в этой номинации. Выберите тот, который больше подойдет вашей компании.

Первый вариант. Участвуют представительницы прекрасного пола – по одной или в паре. Участницам выдается по отрезу ткани с набором булавок и предлагается сделать костюм без нитки и иголки. Нужно красиво намотать, задрапировать или повязать ткань на себе или на напарнице.

Когда костюмы готовы, проводится модный показ под аплодисменты зрителей. Всем участницам, конечно, нужно раздать призы, но победительница в номинации может быть только одна (или две, если участвуют по парам).

Выбрать победителя можно по какому-либо критерию, о котором сообщается только после показа. Возможный критерий: «больше обнаженного тела», «самый короткий наряд», «самый необычный наряд» и т.п. По этому критерию вместе со зрителями определяется победитель, который и получает кинопремию в номинации «Лучший дизайн костюма».

Вместо ткани и булавок участникам можно дать газеты, ножницы и скотч – бумажные наряды получаются весьма забавными.

Второй вариант. В конкурсе участвуют пары м+ж. Женщина держит в руке катушку с длинной лентой или рулон туалетной бумаги. Мужчина берет губами кончик ленты и начинает «одевать» свою даму, то есть обматывать ее этой лентой, не касаясь руками. Премию за лучший дизайн костюма можно вручить тому мужчине, который справится быстрее, или тому, у кого получится более удачный наряд.
4. Номинация «Лучший трюк»

Объявляется номинация и приглашаются все желающие поучаствовать. Пусть каждый, кто захочет, продемонстрирует свой талант. Трюки могут быть самые разные: может быть, кто-то покажет мастерский жонгляж, кто-то сделает сальто, кто-то будет долго набивать мяч головой, а кто-то съест за минуту 20 сосисок. В общем, кто во что горазд. Каждому трюкачу стоит вручить приз, а премию за лучший трюк можно дать тому, кого выберет большинство.
5. Номинация «Лучший киномузыкант»

Приглашаются добровольцы-меломаны, любящие и хорошо знающие музыку. Участвовать может сколько угодно человек. По очереди им включаются разные саундтреки в случайном порядке. Участнику нужно вспомнить название фильма по саундтреку.

Если он не смог узнать звучащую для него мелодию или не вспомнил название фильма, право ответить переходит по цепочке следующему. За каждый правильно названный фильм дается один балл. Кто наберет больше баллов, тому вручается премия «Лучший киномузыкант».
6. Номинация «Лучшие актеры»

Участвуют пары м+ж. Пар может быть сколько угодно. Задача каждой пары: выбрать какой-нибудь известный фильм, а затем придумать и показать «живой постер» для этого фильма. Этот конкурс аналогичен старому доброму развлечению «Живая картина». Каждая пара может использовать любые три предмета, найденные в месте проведения вечеринки или позаимствованные у других гостей праздника.

Пара сообщает название своего фильма ведущему или записывает его на карточку со своими именами и отдает ведущему. Далее пары по очереди выходят на импровизированную сцену и молча показывают «живой постер». Остальные участники угадывают, к какому фильму относится эта живая картина. Если угадали быстро, значит, пара сделала удачный постер.

По окончании игры вручаются две премии «Лучший актер» и «Лучшая актриса». Можно выбрать лучших актеров зрительским голосованием или отдать премии той паре, фильм которой был угадан быстрее всего.
7. Номинация «Лучшие визуальные эффекты»

Это номинация-шутка. Название номинации умалчивается до самого вручения премий. Приглашаются девушки и молодые женщины из тех, кто посмелее. Ведущий объясняет, что участницам нужно продемонстрировать умение повторять танцевальные движения, что важно для любой актрисы. Девушки встают в одну линию напротив зрителей.

«Инструктор по танцу» (лучше, если это парень) будет показывать им движения, а девушки должны стараться повторить их. Включается музыка, и инструктор начинает демонстрировать девушкам разные несуразные движения – чем глупее и смешнее, тем лучше. Через пару минут издевательств музыка стихает, и ведущий объявляет, что все участницы достойны быть победительницами в номинации «Лучшие визуальные эффекты».
Продолжение вечеринки

Раздав премии, можно продолжить развлечения. Например, провести театр-экспромт и снять его на камеру, ведь это все-таки «киношная» вечеринка в стиле Голливуд (или Мосфильм). Пусть на память об этой вечеринке останется настоящий маленький фильм. Тексты театров-экспромтов вы найдете в наших сценариях: в сценарии японской вечеринки (японский театр-экспромт) и в сценарии маска-пати (экспромт «Один вечер из жизни мачо»).

Также можно провести развлечение-аукцион. Необходимо закупить не очень дорогие презенты примерно по одинаковой цене, каждый из которых будет связан с каким-либо известным фильмом. Аналогия может быть проведена с сюжетом фильма или с его названием. Например, пачку соленых орешков можно связать с фильмом «Крепкий орешек» по названию, а компас – с «Титаником» по тематике.

Собрав презенты, нужно к каждому из них приложить карточку с названием фильма, с которым он связан. Проводится аукцион так: ведущий достает презент, демонстрирует его (но карточку с названием не показывает) и просит угадать фильм. Кто первый поднимает руку, тот и отвечает. Если не угадал и назвал не тот фильм, ведущий предлагает ответить другим и смотрит, кто в этот раз первым поднял руку. Презент достается тому, кто в итоге ответит правильно.

Примерные предметы для аукциона:
 1. Бандана («Пираты Карибского моря»)
 2. Колода карт с джокером («Темный рыцарь»)
 3. Орехоколка («Крепкий орешек»)
 4. Электронный термометр («Доктор Хаус»)
 5. Настольные электронные часы («Время» с Джастином Тимберлейком)
 6. Баночка японской горчицы («Васаби»)
 7. Японский веер («Мемуары Гейши»)
 8. Электронная сигарета («Турист» с Деппом и Джоли)
 9. Книга «Камасутра» («Стиляги»)
 10. Боксерская груша («Малышка на миллион»)

Полученными презентами гости могут при желании поменяться друг с другом, чтобы все были довольны.

Очень мне понравилась идея с глиной, на коротой "звезды" оставляют свои отпечатки:

----------

Motilek (19.05.2016), Svisha (06.12.2020), Анастасия Мечта (13.05.2017), Линдстедт (25.12.2016)

----------


## skomorox

> Номинации и награды


блин, не хватает прикола в этих номинациях, лёгкого стёба и действа. Может, придумаем совместно что-то? И какие именно номинации? Чтобы они подошли и на киношную свадьбу, и на юбилей, и на вечеринку.

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо,Наташенька,дляинформацию

Я люблю кино только в формате "Снимается кино", то есть не результат, а пройесс съёмок ..Так как иначе она мне напоминает ретро да и дрес код не каждый выдерживает.А он в таком формате необходим...
А у вас как с дерс кодом?

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> блин, не хватает прикола в этих номинациях, лёгкого стёба и действа. Может, придумаем совместно что-то? И какие именно номинации? Чтобы они подошли и на киношную свадьбу, и на юбилей, и на вечеринку.


Ир, согласна. Кинула информацию для размышления... Давайте вместе покумекаем на тему. Уверена, тема бездонная!!!! Только сегодня заказ получили на 5 марта.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> А у вас как с дерс кодом?


Лена, у нас без дресс-кода. Долгая история... Люди вообще ведущих боятся после работы "коллег по цеху", будем ломать стереотипы, нести культуру в массы.... :Yes4:

----------


## skomorox

> какие именно номинации? Чтобы они подошли и на киношную свадьбу, и на юбилей, и на вечеринку.


на свадьбу и юбилей в стиле КИНО нужно взять номинации про виновников торжества, про родителей, братьев и сестёр, бабушек и дедушек, про детей (если именинникам уже за.......)
Эти люди есть на любой свадьбе, на любом юбилее. А вот на вечеринку - такие номинации уже не нужны. Но можно подумать просто над общими словами, которые и на вечерику подойдут.
Номинация Главный сценарист - кому её можно присвоить на свадьбе или юбилее?
Номинация Главный Продюссер - её можно присвоить на свадьбе родителям, на юбилее - тоже, а на вечеринке - шефу
Какие ещё можно номинации взять?
Гримёр, костюмер, оператор, артист второго плана, главная роль, массовка, что там ещё бывает?




> Я люблю кино только в формате "Снимается кино", то есть не результат, а пройесс съёмок ..


Да, и я тоже считаю, что это интереснее, это не так помпезно, там движуху всякую можно замутить. А вручение самого Оскара сделать тока, как последний акцент, в конце, как итог всего, что за день наснимали.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

В прошлом году 23 февраля работали в компании постоянных клиентов, для которых часто пишем индивидуальную программу. Тема вечера была « Граждане, это кино!» Поскольку программа была очень личной и индивидуальной, отрывки из нее представить не можем, да и воспользоваться сами тоже. Но некоторые задумки опишем. Каждого мужчину в компании мы представляли звездой кино. После долгих собеседований со вторыми половинками и мамами виновников торжества мы находили образ героя кино, который бы больше всего соответствовал человеку. Для каждого мужчины в подарок готовилась афиша, на которой при помощи фотошопа  главным героем фильма становился именно он. Граф Орловский из «Летучей мыши», Нео из «Матрицы», Трубадур из «Бременских музыкантов» и т.д. Светская хроника (интересные реальные истории-подвиги из жизни мужчин) доводили зал до гомерического хохота.
 Из небольшого опыта «киношных» праздников скажу, что афиша- это такой яркий атрибут, который дополнит вечер и останется на память виновникам торжества, согревая душу теплыми воспоминаниями (в том числе и о нашей работе!).

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Отличная тема! Поселюсь пока здесь! У нас выпускной планируется в стиле Оскар. Я, конечно, больше по детским, однако- а вдруг какая идея придет и в мою голову?.

Ну а пока- может чем смогу, помогу.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136639

Можно сделать кинотанцы- нарезки, а еще лучше на проекторе- показывать отрывки и танцевать как в кино!

----------


## Ганина Галина

Наташа! Тема классная и воистину неисчерпаемая! На одну эту тему можно пару-тройку разных вечеринок сделать! Года два- три назад на свадьбах она очень активно использовалась. Сейчас как-то поутих ажиотаж, самое время для нового всплеска! Спасибо, что решили поделиться наработками! Прям руки зачесались и мозги заработали!

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> Прям руки зачесались и мозги заработали!


Галь, и у меня тоже на эту тему прям всплеск эмоций!!!!




> Можно сделать кинотанцы- нарезки, а еще лучше на проекторе- показывать отрывки и танцевать как в кино!


Лен, мы просто обожаем кинотанцы! Проходят всегда на ура! Тут ссылка в нашу тему, где Коля выставлял один из наших вариантов. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136631&page=8 пост 114

----------


## Дом Савиньон

> Лен, мы просто обожаем кинотанцы! Проходят всегда на ура! Тут ссылка в нашу тему, где Коля выставлял один из наших вариантов. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136631&page=8 пост 114


Наталья, спасибо! Просто я их для себя не так давно открыла!

А здесь мне понравилось, как прикольно  озвучены номинации
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=122895&page=9
пост 127

----------


## Victoir

Всем  доброго дня! Хочу и я к вам присоединиться.
 У меня тоже выпускной заказали в стиле "Оскар". Пока только конкурсы интересные подбираю и красную дорожку специально готовлю с именными  звёздами. Идея с отпечатками рук на глине - супер, спасибо Наталья, то что надо. Вот пересматриваю вручения Оскар в этом году, может на какую идею пробьёт, отпишусь.

----------


## Ирина922

Здравствуйте! Я тоже планирую выпускной 11 класса в стиле вручения Оскар. Идея в целом такая, что в течении вечера будут номинации различные, а в конце вечера победителей в этих номинациях награждать. Гримеры должны у нас изобразить на листе бумаги выпускника 11 класса, так как он выглядит в заданных ситуациях. Причем на листе заранее изображается основа - кому-то достанется круг, кому-то квадрат, треугольник и т.д. и они должны от этого шаблона оттолкнуться. Предложенные ситуации:11-ти классник на экзамене, на выпускном вечере, перед экзаменом и т.д. Каждый рисунок должны прокомментировать, побеждают авторы самого оригинального творения.
Костюмеры: выбираем несколько пар, в каждой паре 1 человек модель, второй модельер и за ограниченное количество времени, например за 1 минуту модельер должен одеть на модель как можно больше аксессуаров (можно предложить что-то свое - ободки с рожками, парики, смешные очки, ткань и т.д.), которые соберут в зале. Конкурс смешон тем, что все стараются надеть на свою модель все подряд, и модели бывает даже сложно стоять, чтобы ничего не упало.  Второй этап конкурса - модель должна продефилировать перед зрителями, покружиться, и вернуться на свое место. Модельеры в это время комментируют что за образ у них получился. Затем подсчитывают количество аксессуаров, те что упали во время дефиле не считаются. Жюри оценивает количество аксессуаров, и артистичность модели.
Тоже собираемся проводить конкурс - типа угадай мелодию из фильма.
Танцевальный конкурс - пары танцуют под различные предложенные мелодии.
Еще один конкурс на артистичность: выбираем несколько пар и предлагаем им разыграть ситуации:  объяснение в любви, сцену ревности, и т.д. Побеждают самые артистичные.
Наверное будем раздавать какие-то медальки, и по ним выявим позже потенциальных претендентов на Оскар.
Да, еще рекламный конкурс - кто лучше прорекламирует свой фильм.

Затем поставим 2 сценки экспромта, так как у нас 2 класса - думаем, что участвовать в них будут люди набравшие большее количество билетиков. Побеждает - наиболее артистичный коллектив.
Затем призы, награждения и т.д.

----------


## Victoir

Ирина, конкурсы у вас хорошие, думаю будет весело. А я вот думаю о танцевальных конкурсах, ну например "Битва поколений". Всегда проходит на ура, и учителя и выпускники танцуют до упада. А ещё мне понравилась идея Иры Окрелённой про "Битву ди-джеев". Хочу попробовать. Я вижу это примерно так.
Надо узнать зарание есть ли в классе меломаны, кто какую музыку слушает, радио,от чего прётся так сказать))) А потом подвести мол, знаю что у вас в классе есть настоящий рок-меломан( ну например Никита), который и дня не может без своего рока, тащится от него и других хочет подсадить на свой музон. А вот Саша этот рок не переваривает, его любимая волна- шансон (ну это для примера ). Так вот у них сейчас есть уникальная возможность посоревноваться чей музон круче, от чего больше балдеет и под что зажигательней танцует крутая тусовка. Они будут сегодня МС-диджеи, а остальные - крутая тусовка в самом крутом клубе. Внимание! Обьявляю битву диджеев-меломанов. Ваша задача как можно больше завести толпу, ну как МС это делает в клубе, чтобы все-все вышли на танцпол и отожгли по полной. Включаем музыку поочерёдно. Все танцуют. Ну как то так....Это я так для примера, а в реале надо всё хорошенько разузнать, есть ли такие меломаны вообще в классе. Если 2 класса, то устроить между ними битву, и выбрать по одному яркому меломану с каждого.

----------

Маковка (07.03.2016)

----------


## Victoir

А ещё у нас родители решили заказать каждому по статуэтке "Оскар". У нас такие делают на заказ, как и медальки разные. Но всё зависит от бюджета конечно же. Зато память останется хорошая.
Каждый выпускник при вручении должен сказать ответное слово-благодарность, выходя к специальной трибуне.

----------


## Ирина Роск

Мы устанавливали вот такой баннер, на фоне которого гости фотографировались:

И приглашения на мероприятие :

----------

Namada Nadezda (14.03.2017)

----------


## Ирина Роск

Вот такие статуэтки заказывали: 
Гости фотографировались на фоне баннера:

----------


## Ирина Роск

Интересно проходит конкурс "Отгадай звезду". Распечатываем постеры со знаменитыми актерами. Заклеиваем их стикерами. Набираем участников, участники выводят по помощнику. Помощники держат постеры, участникам - дается задача - угадать кто изображен на постере  , открывая стикеры, побеждает тот - кто отгадывает -открыв наименьшее число стикеров. 
Постеры лучше делать на твердой основе, чтобы стикеры во время конкурса не отпадывали сами по себе.
А на выпускном - можно сделать - фотку классного руководителя среди звезд.

----------

katyakotkot (22.09.2017), lencom2007 (08.02.2017), Анастасия Мечта (13.05.2017), Маковка (07.03.2016), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018), Олеся27 (15.12.2017)

----------


## Victoir

Спасибо Ирина, полезная, а главное нужная информация. "Отгадай звезду" когда то делали на школьном празднике, но я давно забыла про него, а тут вы так в темку напомнили, спасибо. А вот что фото классного руководителя вставить можно, сразу и не сообразила :Yahoo:  Отдельная вам за это благодарность

----------


## Juliya Star

*Ирина Роск*, Ирочка класс!!! Идея с угадыванием звезды вообще отличная! Ирина а можно попросить у тебя баннер в виде оскара в большом формате? Если можно скинь на почту tamada-juliya@mail.ru  Спасибки заранее)

----------


## Ирина922

А где Вы заказываете такие статуэтки?

----------


## Дом Савиньон

> А где Вы заказываете такие статуэтки?


статуэтки классные, я сколько ни смотрела по инету, мне все попадались выглядящие, как дешевки...

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Я вот нашла кое-что, не знаю, пригодится ли. Это в основном российское кино.

*"Перевертыши".
Названия кинофильмов:*

1. "Семьдесят одна вечность осени". ("Семнадцать мгновений весны".) 
2. "Оборванец с фамилией Бегемот". ("Данди по прозвищу Крокодил".) 
3. "Чепчик французской республики". ("Корона Российской империи".) 
4. "Все на улице". ("Один дома".) 
5. "Стеклянная нога". ("Бриллиантовая рука".) 
6. "Воровское ПТУ". ("Полицейская академия".) 
7. "Курсанты, назад!". ("Гардемарины, вперед!".) 
8. "Черная луна джунглей". ("Белое солнце пустыни") 
9. "Холодные головы". ("Горячие головы".) 
10. "Урюпинск улыбкам доверяет". ("Москва слезам не верит".) 
11. "Умрем после среды". ("Доживем до понедельника".) 
12. "В роке все мужчины". ("В джазе только девушки".) 
13. "Кошка под соломой". ("Собака на сене".) 
14. "Посади папу на самолет". ("Сбрось маму с поезда".)


*Отрывки из фильмов-угадайка*
1. Жить, как говорится хорошо, а хорошо жить ещё лучше. Точно! – «Кавказская пленница» 
2. Ша! Разойдемся красиво! – «Свадьба в Малиновке».
3. Береги руку, Сеня! – «Бриллиантовая рука».
4.Люди! Ау-у! – «Карнавальная ночь».
5. Эх, красота-то какая! Ляпота! – «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
6. Дяденька, дядь дай 10 копеек! –А может тебе еще и ключ от квартиры дать где деньги лежат? – «12 стульев»
7.Интересно, кто это хмыренку на хмыря накапал? – «Джентельмены удачи».
8. Откуда? Куда? Зачем? – «Свадьба в Малиновке».
9. Федя, дичь! – «Бриллиантовая рука».
10. Почем опиум для народа? – «12 стульев».
11.Птичку, жалко! – «Кавказская пленница».
12. Ку-ку, Гриня! – «Неуловимые мстители».
13. Все кина не будет, электричество кончилось. – «Джентельмены удачи»
14. Володька, ты почему усы сбрил? – «Бриллиантовая рука».
15. У меня мальчик и ещё ……. мальчик. – «Служебный роман»
16. Видел чудеса техники, но такого! – «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
17. Гигант мысли, отец русской демократии – «12 стульев».
18. можно чуть-чуть помедленнее, я записываю – «Кавказская пленница».
19. Абдула, поджигай! – «Белое солнце пустыни»
20. Ребята! Давайте жить дружно! – «Кот Леопольд».
21. Папаша! Огоньку не найдется? – «Бриллиантовая рука».
22. Я тетушка Чарли из Бразилии, где живет много диких обезьян. – «Здравствуйте, я ваша тетя»
23. Крепитесь, заграница нам поможет! – «12 стульев»
24.В каком ухе у меня жужжит? – «Малыш и карлосон».
25. Запомни студент! Кто не работает, тот ест! – «Операция Ы»
26. Отведай ты из моего кубка, боярин - «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
27. Бац, бац и …. мимо. – «Свадьба в Малиновке»
28. Девушка, девушка. А как вас зовут? -Таня! – А меня Федя! – Ну и дура! – 
«Джентельмены удачи»
29.Ба, знакомые все лица, Маня! – «Место встречи изменить нельзя»
30. Вы не подскажите, как пройти в библиотеку? – «Операция Ы»
31. Я старый солдат, я не знаю слов любви – «Здравствуйте, я ваша тетя»
32. Будете у нас на Колыме, милости просим – «Бриллиантовая рука»
33. Пан атаман! Кони стоят пьяные, хлопцы запряжены – «Свадьба в Малиновке»
34.Кому апельсинчики, кому витаминчики? – «Спортлото-82»
35. Эх, Рома, Рома! – «Боцман и попугай»
36. Людк, а Людк! ….Тьфу, деревня! – «Любовь и голуби»
37. Тебе нужен тост, а тост без вира, это все равно, что брачная ночь без невесты. – 
«Кавказская пленница»
38. Скажите, у вас нет отдельного кабинета? - «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»

----------

Namada Nadezda (14.03.2017), Зосик (26.02.2019), Олеся27 (15.12.2017)

----------


## skomorox

> Ирина а можно попросить у тебя баннер в виде оскара в большом формате? Если можно скинь на почту


и мне тоже можно попросить баннер с Оскаром и красной дорожкой? :flower:

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> Интересно проходит конкурс "Отгадай звезду". Распечатываем постеры со знаменитыми актерами. Заклеиваем их стикерами.


Ирина! Просто гениально!!!!! Какая "вкусная " идея!!!! Проведу на юбилее прямо через пару дней!!!!! Спасибо!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Ирина Роск

> А где Вы заказываете такие статуэтки?


Статуэтки заказываем в фирме, которая занимается сувенирной продукцией. Статуэтка на камне + наклейка с названием нужной номинации.

----------


## nina7400

Пока готовилась к дню рождения - не увидела такой темы и пришлось собирать все по крохам. Может быть у кого-нибудь еще будут идеи?

Провела день рождения у девочки 12 лет. Снимали фильм про ее день рождения. Пригласила всех на кастинг, потом мы прошли в киностудию, осмотрелись. И начали готовить фильм. сделали первый кадр (на листе ватмана) - я приготовила заготовки в виде кадров и туда они вписывали пожелания, потом все наклеили на общий лист. Это то , что получилось:
http://s019.radikal.ru/i626/1303/e1/fcb36f813d92.jpg
Это заготовки
http://files.mail.ru/852AF3EEB3F849FF941A56AB82F39776
потом делали титры (перестраивалка со словом ПРАЗДНИК) буквы и текст брала на форуме - спасибо авторам
http://i011.radikal.ru/1303/b5/3eed704287a9.jpg
готовили реквизит (цветы из ШДМ - получились кривовато, но зато от души - в конце съемок ковбой вручал их имениннице)
http://s55.radikal.ru/i147/1303/b8/e090c2c6e900.jpg
подготовка к фотосессии (примеряли очки, банты, шляпы и фоткались)
http://s47.radikal.ru/i118/1303/ee/8a0a16c83a2d.jpg
Сама фотосессия - этот мальчишка самый куражистый был.
http://s42.radikal.ru/i097/1303/fa/98219bde70ff.jpg
рок группа поет имениннице (Это уже сами съемки фильма - текст придумывала самый простой по типу именинница проснулась, умылась причесалась и вышла на улицу и там уже ждали папарацции, ходили за ней по пятам, на главной площади города рок группа выступала для именинницы...
http://s003.radikal.ru/i201/1303/16/621082325a20.jpg
приходила гадалка всем погадала, у кого хорошие предсказания - от радости танцевали с ней цыганочку
http://s018.radikal.ru/i528/1303/15/dad8f2ae5f85.jpg
восточные красавицы предложили поучаствовать в конкурсе красоты, потом именинницу короновали, т.к. она победила
http://s018.radikal.ru/i501/1303/df/9832c8f97f02.jpg
ну и напоследок - ковбой на скакуне с охапкой цветов
http://s017.radikal.ru/i406/1303/32/0f6dd4247d27.jpg
Дальше мы прокладывали путь к премии Оскар - надо было найти дорожку в лабиринте, пока я дипломы подписывала, а потом звездный час каждого артиста, аплодисменты, вручение диплома и подарка.

----------

Анастасия Мечта (13.05.2017), наталья севрюкова (21.08.2020)

----------


## Victoir

Дорогие форумчане, а давайте поразмыслим как оригинально провести встречу (юбиляра или выпускников) на такой вечеринке? Может кто то уже имеет нестандартные наработки? Ну вот проходят они по дорожке, по бокам гости просят оставить свой автограф, аплодисменты, вспышки фотокамер. Каким текстом это сопровождается?

----------


## Ирина Роск

*skomorox*, 

Ссылка на файлы:  http://files.mail.ru/B9CE910161FD47A0AD787BAE8C1BBF81
-лицевая конверта для имен номинантов
-баннер "Оскар" (горизонтальный 3х2)(формат корел, подготовлено к печати)

----------


## Дом Савиньон

> Пока готовилась к дню рождения - не увидела такой темы и пришлось собирать все по крохам. Может быть у кого-нибудь еще будут идеи?


*nina7400*, была такая тема, вы просмотрели.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136639
А это взрослая тема, но тоже что-то можно оттуда взять
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...81#post4596781

----------


## nina7400

Я просто сильно торопилась, и, видимо не все просмотрела. прошу модераторов убрать эту тему., чтобы не засорять форум.

----------


## marusya2304

Ирина, огромное спасибо!!!!

----------


## skomorox

> Ссылка на файлы:  http://files.mail.ru/B9CE910161FD47A0AD787BAE8C1BBF81
> -лицевая конверта для имен номинантов
> -баннер "Оскар" (горизонтальный 3х2)(формат корел, подготовлено к печати)


 :Yahoo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Дом Савиньон

> Дорогие форумчане, а давайте поразмыслим как оригинально провести встречу (юбиляра или выпускников) на такой вечеринке? Может кто то уже имеет нестандартные наработки? Ну вот проходят они по дорожке, по бокам гости просят оставить свой автограф, аплодисменты, вспышки фотокамер. Каким текстом это сопровождается?


Я делала так, но это сборная солянка с форума:

НАЧАЛО

Итак друзья внимание !!!!
Мы начинаем торжественную церемонию по случаю открытия первого юбилейного кинофестиваля!!!!
Приготовили свои руки для аплодисментов, приготовили голосовые связки для восхищенных криков!!! Папарацци приготовили фотоаппараты.
В Голливуде есть аллея звезд и весь мир считает тех, чьи звезды есть на этой аллее самыми великими и достойными людьми. И сегодня, по этой аллее пройдет один из таких достойных людей. Просто звезда мирового масштаба
ИТАААААК,,,,ВНИМАНИЕ,….
НА ДОРОЖКУ ЗАСТУПАЕТ Залуженный именинник  года!
АПЛОДИСМЕНТЫ
ДОЛГИЕ ГОДЫ Этот человек СНИМАЛСЯ В РАЗЛИЧНЫХ.СЕРИАЛАХ…
ТАКИХ КАК «ДЕТСТВО» «ОТРОЧЕСТВО» «ЮНОСТЬ» И ПРИОБРЁЛ ОГРОМНУЮ ПОПУЛЯРНОСТЬ СРЕДИ ПРИСУТСТВУЮЩИХ ЗДЕСЬ ГОСТЕЙ!
Поэтому и был номинирован на премию «Оскар»
Интервью с журналистами
1 Скажите какой ваш гонорар за новый фильм с вашим участием?
2 Как вам удается так хорошо выглядеть ?
3 Говорят, вы как звезда Голливуда, пропагандируете здоровый образ жизни, это правда?
4 Скажите как вам удается так вжиться в образ при прочтении сценария?
5 Как вы отдыхаете, когда не снимаетесь в Голливуде?  
6 Что скажете о своих коллегах по актерскому цеху?
7 Расскажите о себе в двух словах  
8 Расскажите, теперь поподробнее, о вашем непревзойденном актерском таланте? 
9  Расскажите о своих планах на будущее?
12 Заключительное слово всех актеров для всех любителей кино 
Итак, за большие заслуги перед отечеством
И всем остальным человечеством
А так же в связи с праздничной датой
Именную звезду вручить тебе надо
Мы желаем вам, что бы созвездия удачи светили над вами, освещая ваш путь светом любви радости и добра

Итак, ещё раз мы приветствуем нашего любимого актёра и начинаем съёмку фильма под названием «35 лет»
(хлопушка, поехали…….кад1,дубль 1,фильм «35 лет») 

не забываем фотографироваться на память 
И вслед за нашей знаменитостью занимаем места в зрительном зале….

----------

oga (07.09.2017), Анастасия Мечта (13.05.2017), жекочка (24.01.2022), Зосик (26.02.2019)

----------


## Juliya Star

> *skomorox*, 
> 
> Ссылка на файлы:  http://files.mail.ru/B9CE910161FD47A0AD787BAE8C1BBF81
> -лицевая конверта для имен номинантов
> -баннер "Оскар" (горизонтальный 3х2)(формат корел, подготовлено к печати)


Ириша огромное спасибо за твою щедрость!!!!!  :flower:  :Vishenka 33: Просто классс!!! :Tender:

----------


## Ирина Роск

А еще такую штуку мы делали в декабре)))
С видео-операторами. Экспресс-монтаж. Пока гости собирались, вылавливали их - и задавали вопросы, а потом при монтаже - подставляли уже другие. Довольно таки получилось забавно. И в финале вечера - показали мини-фильм.
Заставка

Голос ведущей за кадром.  Мы начинаем прямую трансляцию с церемонии вручения премии Оскар, которую проводит сегодня  _________. Это главное  событие года! То, чего все ждали и наконец-то дождались! Здесь, на красной дорожке появляются наши кинозвезды.  ...Повсюду вспышки фотокамер, папарацци, фанаты визжат при виде своих кумиров. Ну а мы успели задать гостям церемонии несколько вопросов. 

1.	*С какой целью вы пришли на церемонию Оскар?*
(мужчине: - Зачем мужчины ходят в стрип-клубы?
                   -  Зачем людям нужны выходные? 
                   - С какой целью вы приходите на праздничные мероприятия?

2. *Что вы думаете о номинантах на премию Оскар?*
	 Опишите в нескольких словах: ...Бурановских бабушек....
	 Опишите в нескольких словах кассирш в супермаркете... 
	Опишите в нескольких словах участников телепроекта Голос.   
	Опишите в нескольких словах  дрессированных пуделей)

3.	*Чем вы сегодня порадуете зрителей в качестве участника шоу-программы?*
- Наступает год змеи, Покажите пожалуйста танцующую змею
-  Могли бы вы показать, как танцует  ваш муж /руководитель/  подруга/ коллеги?  
-  Спойте, пожалуйста, самую дурацкую песню из всех, что вы знаете. 
-  Как, по вашему, танцуют роботы? 
-  Ваше фирменное движение на корпоративных танцах? )

4.	*Кто из кинозвезд является вашим кумиром?*
- назовите имя  самого бездарного актера или актрисы современности 
- самого смешного комика  /  актера\актрисы , которого вы терпеть не можете)

5.	*Кого бы вы мечтали сыграть в кино?*
- Покажите, пожалуйста, зайчика.
-  Опишите в нескольких словах Памелу Андерсон.
-  У меня к вам просьба: скажите голосом Терминатора: Асталависта, бэби!  
-  скажите голсом Горлума: Моя прелесть!
-  Голосом Шурика из «Кавказской пленницы: «Птичку жалко!» 
-  Покажите Кинг-конга, бьющего себя в грудь
- скажите голосом Санты – Хо-хо-хо!

6* Чего бы вы пожелали своим коллегам? /ну и по ситуации – родственникам? –юбилярше/ однокурсникам…*
- Как вы считаете, чего  женщинам не хватает для счастья?
      -     Как вы считаете, чего людям  не хватает для счастья?

то - что жирным шрифтом - это те вопросы - которые мы вставили уже при монтаже.

----------

iradygina (07.07.2016), Namada Nadezda (14.03.2017), oga (07.09.2017), Анастасия Мечта (13.05.2017), жекочка (24.01.2022), наталья севрюкова (21.08.2020), Олеся27 (15.12.2017)

----------


## Victoir

Ира, спасибо большое и за баннер, и за интересный материал. С вашего позволения хочу опробовать.
 Девчонки, пришла у меня мыслишка подобрать подходящую песню и пропеть её со всеми жестами. А вот какую песню взять пока не соображу. Хочется чтобы и в тему Оскара вписалась, и известная была, и заводная, и современная (я подбираю конкретно под выпускников). Посоветуйте пожалуйста!

----------


## marusya2304

ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОМОЩЬ!!!! юБИЛЕЙ ПРОВЕЛА, ВСЕМ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ! ТОЛЬКО ПЕРЕД НАЧАЛОМ НОГУ ПОДВЕРНУЛА ТАК, ЧТО ТЕПЕРЬ СИЖУ НА БОЛЬНИЧНОМ. нЕДЕЛИ ЧЕРЗ 2 БУДУТ ФОТО,ВЫСТАВЛЮ, ВОТ И ПОСМОТРИТЕ!!!!

----------


## skomorox

> нЕДЕЛИ ЧЕРЗ 2 БУДУТ ФОТО,ВЫСТАВЛЮ, ВОТ И ПОСМОТРИТЕ!!!!


 :Ok:

----------


## annuschka

Девочки, посмотрите прикольный видео-ролик. Можно  использовать в  качестве заставки типа "Как гости собирались"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptutp3vpVpQ

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## Victoir

Спасибо за ролик, супер!!!! Очень даже в тему! А озвучку можно свою наложить под конкретную компанию. Я в восторге! Такой ролик можно на любое тематическое мероприятие сделать и за первым столом показать как гости готовились к этому торжеству. Аня, ещё раз спасибо за ценный материал.

----------


## skomorox

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptutp3vpVpQ


пишет, что ролик не доступен. :No2:  :Tu:

----------


## skomorox

*Victoir*, 



> Спасибо за ролик, супер!!!! Очень даже в тему! А озвучку можно свою наложить под конкретную компанию. Я в восторге! Такой ролик можно на любое тематическое мероприятие сделать и за первым столом показать как гости готовились к этому торжеству.


Можешь его скачать и послать по мылу? Если он тебе доступен?

----------


## Victoir

Ирина, мне доступен, ща попробую

----------


## annuschka

> пишет, что ролик не доступен


Странно, у меня все идет, сейчас только проверяла. Может попробывать зайти тебе через другой броузер (гугл кром, фаерфукс, эксплорер... что там еще есть)

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

привет труженникам, а  мы тоже готовим выпускной в стиле оскар(видно тема модная))),  так же только приступили к подготовке, я задумала встречу выпускников делать на улице (класс небольшой всего 20 чел) закажем лимузин,  красную дорожку как положено, колонку мобильную на  улицу, т.е  в микрофон озвучивать каждую прибывшую "звезду"  -  ... пока так...)))

----------


## skomorox

> Странно, у меня все идет, сейчас только проверяла. Может попробывать зайти тебе через другой броузер (гугл кром, фаерфукс, эксплорер... что там еще есть)


отбой. Посмотрела через другой браузер. Спасибо, девочки, за готовность помочь! :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## elen-ka20

*annuschka*, Супер ролик!!! Спасибо......Я такой делала на корпоратив  "В джазе только девушки" - идёт прото на ура!   и очень помогает поддержать тему.Правда мы не озвучивали ,а подписывали текст.

----------


## elena5555

[QUOTE=Victoir;4605979]А озвучку можно свою наложить под конкретную компанию. 
Виктория! Подскажите через какую программу это можно сделать.Хочу мужа попросить сделать,у меня скоро юбилей <Оскар>,очень хотелось бы ээтот ролик использовать.

----------


## Victoir

Есть несколько программ - Пинакл Студио, Сони Вегас и Адаб аудишн. Сначала пишем нужную текстовку в адабе. Это программа для записи в студии. Удобная лёгкая и простая, записываем на домашнем компе через наушники или микрофон нужный тест, можно наложить фоновую музыку.  Потом кидаем видео в сони или пинакл, убираем на нём весь звук, загружаем записанную текстовку и накладываем на это видео. Сохраняем в нужном формате.

----------

Анастасия Мечта (13.05.2017)

----------


## elena5555

Виктория! спасибо за пояснения! Попробую заставить мужа свершить подвиг. Ещё раз СПАСИБО!

----------


## Victoir

Красная дорожка, по ней один за другим проходят выпускники(объявляю каждого), вспышки фотокамер, автографы - какой то фишки мне здесь не хватало. Как то банально просто всё и серьёзно-торжественно. И тут меня осенило. Надо ввести ещё какого то персонажа, чтобы снять напряжение торжественности и настроить всех на развлекательно-отдыхательную часть. И тут появляется Катя Осадча в своей брендовой шапочке в виде Оскара(придётся помозговать как это сделать). Она берёт интервью у выпускников, которые уже прошли дорожку и будет встречать их  непосредственно в зале(дорожка будет на улице перед вход в ресторан). Задаёт им всякие каверзные вопросы(этот момент нужно  дополнительно обсудит с видео оператором), и потом всю программу будет влазить везде "куда не надо". Это как бы пародия на Катю Осадчу, дополнительный эффект неожиданности(ведь её никто не ждал)  

 Вот такая идейка забрела ко мне в голову. Как вам? Если ведущая работает одна это конечно дополнительная заморочка, но для меня это скорее находка. Детские праздники я провожу с коллегой, а она замечательная актриса как по образованию так и по призванию.

----------

Анастасия Мечта (13.05.2017)

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Ребята, вот фото с одной из встреч молодоженов. Мы рисовали 2 кинопленки - одну для жениха, другую для невесты, делали один большой общий кадр, где они вместе. Процесс трудоемкий, т.к. рисовалось все вручную, а каждая пленка длинной почти в 5 метров. Но зато родственники и друзья имели возможность полюбоваться коллекцией фото молодоженов, а для самих молодых это стало приятным сюрпризом, элементом программы сделанным лично для них. 



Кинопленки мы демонстрировали перед встречей родителей с хлебом-солю.  Говорили о том что каждых из молодых сыграл уже немало важных ролей , впереди ответственная роль супругов, которую им предстоит воплотить в жизнь в дуэте.  Обращая внимание на родителей, говорили о том, что встречают их люди, которые всегда будут играть главные и самые ответственные роли в их жизни.

----------


## Victoir

Класс, да это же просто шедевр!!!!! А вы проф. художника задействовали или как?
 Может можно просто фото сосканировать и подделать под старину, распичатать на А4 , а потом склеить всё в кучу? Конечно ваша идея просто бомба, нет слов, вы такие молодцы, настоящие профессионалы своего дела. Нам остаётся только учиться и равняться на вас. Спасибо что учите и направляете!!!!

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> Класс, да это же просто шедевр!!!!! А вы проф. художника задействовали или как?
>  Может можно просто фото сосканировать и подделать под старину, распичатать на А4 , а потом склеить всё в кучу?


Вика, фото, конечно, сканировали. Распечатывали на А4 -2 фотографии, если одна на А4- очень большая пленка получается. Основу пленки рисовали вручную. Чтобы пленка смотрелась «живой», некоторые фотографии были выполнены чуть большего размера и выступали на черные края пленки. Например, невеста на одной из детских фотографий сидит на стуле, а ноги свешивает за пределы кадра. Думаю, понятно объяснила…
А рисовать я совсем не умею. Кинопленку рисовать легко, но долго….
Вика, а ты меня еще на одну мысль натолкнула! В Интернете множество сайтов, которые фото обрабатывают под рисунок карандашом! Так еще эффектнее будет смотреться!

----------


## Victoir

Рылась в Оскарах, посмотрите какая "неожиданная" заставка оскара

Как думаете? 



Как по мне, затянуто сильно, а начало и концовка прикольные

Родилась идея, если бы в этот телик можно было своё видео всунуть (про юбиляра например)  - смотрелось бы очень интересно, была бы супер заставка для начала праздника. А как это сделать? Получится ли?

----------

Анастасия Мечта (13.05.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Отлично...Вы -молодцы!!! 
Я и знала,что у вас всё получится и такая встреча-СУПЕРРР!!!Очень по- киношному и в тоже время не затянуто.Мне самой она очень нравится)

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Я на первых страницах этой теме выкладывала идею из Интернета по поводу слепков ладошки из глины. Сегодня в Одноклассниках такую красоту нашла! Посмотрите, как идею оформили- супер!

А вот для деток

----------


## elen-ka20

Мы делали обчные отпечатки на творческой ,детской глине..Ну вы поняли...Но мне не очень как-то ..Я делаю отпечатки для гостей.Но этот-ооочень красиво и необычно.Это нужно их сделать,высушить,копрыть серебряннкой или золотом и приклеить.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> серебряннкой или золотом и приклеить.


Лен, я тут недавно из балончика красила одну вещь. Сохла- 10 минут! Если ресоран или местность позволяют можно рискнуть!

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Делая прошлый раз кинопленку, потратили столько сил! Вот нашли в Интернете рамку кино или фото пленки, где онлайн можно вставить фото, увеличить, уменьшить его размер. Если будете готовить кинопленку, так быстрее.

Вот ссылка. Все предельно понятно.

http://www.loonapix.com/ru/framer/113-film_strip/

----------

Namada Nadezda (14.03.2017), Свято с Наталкою (07.10.2016)

----------


## ягода81

Девочки, доброго утра всем! У меня возник вопрос, а как собирают на мальчика и девочку на свадьбе ОСКАР? Я видела вариант на сбор автографов в поддержку нового блокбастера "Двое и младенец", но это безденежный вариант, а если молодые хотят денежный??? что можно предложить? как у вас это происходило? Заранее благодарю за советы. :Tender:

----------


## Вожатенок

> что можно предложить? как у вас это происходило? Заранее благодарю за советы.


Можно собирать в ведерки от попкорна. Можно посадить режиссера, а его помощницы бегают и собирают в чашечки денежки. А потом подносят главному. Тот "пробует" и говорит, какой "кофе" гуще.

----------


## elen-ka20

Буквально с сегодняшней ночи  (или с завтрешнего дня) наши виновники торжестсва начинают "работу" над созданием нового шедевра(или блокбастера).Вопрос один - каким будет жанр..И я приглашаю вас ,ув.собравщиеся,   "проголосовать"  за выбор жанра будущиего  творения: на боевик(на мальчика) или  на мелодраму(девочка).
Собирать - в коробку (мы брали железные от конфет монпасье и обклеивали кинолентой-молодые сами рисовали...,ну типа это коробка от  киноплёнки).Можно сделать коробочки ,обклеить   их  оптья же киноплёнкой,журнальными фото (из киношных журналов)

----------


## ягода81

Дашенька, Эленка! Спасибо за ваши идеи и оперативность, пригодятся все варианты, пусть молодые выбирают!

----------


## elen-ka20

Вот и отработала я свой ,такой не простой, юбилей !Вручение 30 -й примии Оскар".Конечно юбилей не свадьба и на них не развёршёься как я привыкла,НО... довольствоваться приглось тем.что есть
В двух словах о компании,чтоб понимать в какиех условия пришлось рабоать.Копмания пафосная в ...кубе.Да.да..именно так.Компания 40 человек,которая состояла из четырёх маленьких. Каждая из них в отдельности-душки и мегаактивные ,но  все вместе -не подъёмные и раскачать их -это настоящий подъвиг.
Этот банкет не стал исключенем -сели  за стол в 3 деня,"первый" танец состоялся в начале одиннадцатого.Застолье,перекур и ...опять застолье(((
Ну а теперь по сути: виновники торжества-мужи жена -праздновали 3- летие каждого.Первый банкет вообще не участвовали ни в чём- моя задача состояла в том,что рамотно предоставить словои всё..Потом "подсели " на переодевалки(ни когда бы о них не подумала).А сейчас-с такой же страстью на тематику и стилизацию.Узнав как это калссно-тематический банкет-об обычном и слышать не хотят.Вот так и выбрали Оскар,так как ддля такого состава лучше не придумать.
Написала представление виновников торжества (в таком стиде попробовала в первые- хорошо подучилось) ,1-й тост и несколько общих  в Оскаровском стиле,подводки -представления гостей  в форме номинации ,
Ну вот что получилось:пока фоток не много,но может потом как-нибудь добавлю.




Каждый номинанта получил вот такой диплом-это "задник".На другой стороне -текст и ФИО на фоне Оскар(Мариночка Миг спасибо за шаблоны"Оскаров" ..было из чего выбрать)



Виновники торжества на красной дорожке встречают гостей



Встреча виновников торжества 



выбирали лучшего в номинации  "Лучший автор сценария" 







Выбирали победителей в номаниции "Звезда танцев"

----------


## elen-ka20

А также в номинации "Зажигал и будет зажигать" 






и вот первые восторги от получения высокой награды




.... в номинации"Автор лучших слов"









"Лучшие спецэффекты" :Taunt:

----------


## elen-ka20

"Лучший актёр любого плана"  :Taunt: 







Ну и достойный финал нашей "Оскоровской " вечеринки

Воучение почётных наград и слова благодарности организаторам













И красивая точка...






P.S. Заружаю фото и даже не верится,что люди на фото - это компания  ,которую я пыталась описать в начале фототчёта ..

*В который раз этот банкет подтвердил мои многолетние наблюдения, что   тематические и стилизованные  праздинки творят чудеса: даже самая статусная  и зажатая компания становиться настоящей "зажигалкой"...*

----------

iradygina (07.07.2016)

----------


## Оля 77777

Леночка! Вдохновила и укрепила мой дух! Здорово!

----------


## elen-ka20

Олечка,   :flower: 
будь  уверена..Всё и у тебя будет в лучшем виде..Как и говорила -с этой темы начнём) :Grin:

----------


## olgaring

Какие фото!!! От них исходит какой-то особенный свет, не могу описать словами. Прокричу просто КЛАСС!!!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо,девочки)Приятно прочесть ваши коментарии)) :flower:

----------


## Вожатенок

Лена! Очень красивые фотографии. Особенно поразила последняя с файер-шоу + фейерверк. Хорошо люди отдохнули. Молодец, что сделала им такой праздник))

----------


## olgaring

> P.S. Заружаю фото и даже не верится,что люди на фото - это компания ,которую я пыталась описать в начале фототчёта .


зацепили фотографии..вернулась ещё раз посмотреть. Действительно, образ гостей ну никак не состыковываются с описанием в начале. у них такие лица светлые открытые и весёло-радостные!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо)))
Девчоки,я их обожаю и эта любовь взаимна..мы даже дружим ,можно сказать..НО....вы не представляете какие они тяжёлые,когда вот так ВМЕСТЕ   за одним столом.Каждая отдельно-мечта...А вместе-ужОс ведущего...Очень они разношёрстные и статус многих мешает расслабиться.:депутаты рады(это на государственном уровне),первые лица города и т.д.- это всё родня...Кллеги по работе парня-  прокуратура..думаю понимаете что за народ..Подруги-коллеги по работе девочки - тоже все при звёздах и званиях .Вот они более-менее ,но участвовать не рвуться..отсиживаются..И  в довершении ко всему  родители ребят не ладят особо-очень натянутые отношения и это чувствуется...
Когда я работатала у них первый банкет( а это было  лет 11 наза...в этом году у этих юбиляров 10 летний юбилей свадьбы,мы же её и работали)  я думала,что до финала не доживу :Taunt:  Я от скуки чуть не умерла, а они подходили и с восторгам благодарили..капец(((..
Но во второй раз я уже не стала "просто предоставлять" слово..А стала внедрять развлечения.Вот так я их по -тихоньку и "воспитала": игры,потом костюмы,а теперь и тематика прижилась
Теперь  они меня хорошо знают и спасибо,реагируют на все мои "фантазии".И я теперь их хорошо знаю, ...и знаю  танцы всё же будут.И я все же  сделаю то,что планировала...пусть частично,но сделаю..
Вообщем мы уже притёрлись..дружим ...и на ТЫ.

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

> Девочки, доброго утра всем! У меня возник вопрос, а как собирают на мальчика и девочку на свадьбе ОСКАР? Я видела вариант на сбор автографов в поддержку нового блокбастера "Двое и младенец", но это безденежный вариант, а если молодые хотят денежный??? что можно предложить? как у вас это происходило? Заранее благодарю за советы


а ЕСЛИ НА ЛУЧШУЮ ЖЕНСКУЮ И МУЖСКУЮ РОЛИ. ЧТО-ТО ВРОДЕ ГОЛОСОВАНИЯ (ДЕНЕЖНОГО)

----------


## skomorox

> Вот так я их по -тихоньку и "воспитала": игры,потом костюмы,а теперь и тематика прижилась


Молодец, Лена! Уважаю. :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Pikusja

*элен-ка*, Лена! посмотрела твои фотки и почитала отчёт-ну супер всё! Ты-молодчинка!

----------


## Окрыленная

ВОТ в этом году планирую сделать на свой 33 летний день рождение - вечеринку в стиле Оскар!!! Есть ли что-то новенькое??? Вкусненькое??7
Где можно подешевле заказать Оскаров?
- Можно ли их сделать самим? ???

----------


## Светлая Лань

> Можно ли их сделать самим?


Я где-то видела фото Оскаров из шоколада.... вот бы раздобыть или сделать формочки, тогда можно было бы залить их из шоколада!

----------


## elen-ka20

шоколадные Оскары продают в "шоколадных магазинчиках".У нас такие есть в каждом большом супермаркете,....стоят они по разному...От размера зависит как и на  "не съедобные" .Но не дешёво...И я если честно не представляю кто захочет морочится с таким "кустарным" производством..Это не так -то и просто...ИМХО.А летом это ещё и не практично: пока в ресторан довезёшь- расстаят..
к слову ..не знаю как в России( а я уверенна не дороже 100%).у нас цена   на статуэтку от 100-300 руб. Цена завсит от качества и размера

----------


## Окрыленная

> цена   на статуэтку от 100-300 руб.


Леночка!!! Вчера излазила все сайты, дешевле 380 р - НЕТ!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

а у нас  вот только что посмотрела в инет магащинах( а на руныке ещё дешевле должно быть ) 48 гр (192 руб),70 гр (280 руб) .А я летомпокупала на базаре за 35 гр (это 140 руб).
На когда тебе нужно,может я буду ехать и тебе отправлю с Росии.

----------


## праздничный бум

Здравствуйте, кто-нибудь проводил в кафе презентацию вин, меня озадачили презентацией глинтвейна. Нужно все: викторина, загадки, конкурсы и т.д.

----------


## Grelena

Здравствуйте, я вот хочу тоже провести юбилей мужа в стиле "Оскар". Давно задумала. Но ситуация осложняется тем, что недавно мы были на юбилее в этом стиле. И этот человек будет среди приглашенных. И, хоть программа будет другая, но как-то "не айс". Вот как бы исхитриться и придумать что-нибудь? Может у кого идея какая будет? Буду очень благодарна. Мы, справляя дни рождения, юбилеи в теплой компании близких друзей делаем костюмированные поздравления. И мой муж принимает в этих представлениях активное участие. Вот я и хотела обыграть момент "артист больших и малых академических театров". Может что-то с театром связать. Типа "Золотая маска". Но с кино, мне кажется, как-то возможностей больше. Прошу совета у мастеров!

----------


## elen-ka20

Тема Оскар -это тема Оскар.Тут без вариантов.И если она была,то  какая бы программа не была немечена делать не стоит.ОДНОЗНАЯНО.ИМХО
Если хочется тему "кино"   можно сделать "Презентацию киностудии ............фильм" ,где многоточие -фамилия мужа.Каждому у входа вручить "буклет-программку".Наполнение,суть такой темы- в рамках презентации проходят первые съёмки ,ремейки на известные картины,фильмы ,мульты и т.д. 
Можно превратить банкетный зал в съёмочную площадку и праздновать не ДР,а снимать фильм ,придумав соотвественное название .
Можно и театр .А раз уж он любитель  по веселиться назвать "Маски шоу" .Под такое название можно всё от темы " подразделение  Альфа "пишу и представляю как бы это было прикольно на самом деле)  :Taunt: ,хоть выступление звёзд театра и эстрады.Это так ..по быстрому,так сказать..

----------


## Окрыленная

Испотрошив Весь интеренет, я поняла КАК мало есть начинки, как мало того, чем можно наполнить сценарий, ВЕЗДЕ одно и тоже!!! А моя вечеринка меньше чем, через месяц....
и я решила сама искать и придумывать... Нашла статью..
http://edinstvennaya.ua/view/6554
секреты голливудских звезд!!!
И решила, использов этот материал, сделать подарочки своим приглашенным подругам. А почему бы и нет??????
 а как вам эта статья?????????????? Тут столько всего вкусного
http://novostiliteratury.ru/excerpts...il-ot-a-do-ya/
Хочу сделать( вернее попросить) для фототеатра огромную голливудскую улыбку на палочке)))

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо ,Иришка)))) 




> Испотрошив Весь интеренет, я поняла КАК мало есть начинки


да её вооде толковой нет ни по какой теме.Всё надо придумывать самомуюМаксимум 5 обзацов каких то странных ,ни кому не нужных и не интересных описаний! Я когдаписала я даже викпедиию студии изучала.А что делать.

----------


## Окрыленная

> Всё надо придумывать самому


Леночка, но ведь это и САМОЕ главное!!!! На то мы и существуем, я аж прямо возбуждаюсь, когда ничего нет.... А мне надо всех удивить



> А что делать.


ПРидумывать САМИМ, если другие не могут..
Я вот задумала Живые картины сделать( самые известные кадры скопировать) - Звездые фанты..

----------


## Grelena

Спасибо, Лена, за советы. Буду думать. Читаю Ваши темы и восхищаюсь. Такой мощный заряд позитива от Вас получаю. Мне очень импонирует Ваш подход к празднику. Это все то, к чему я стремлюсь, моё. Муж мой хоть и участвует в моих сценариях-придумках, но он дядька важный и его можно с трудом уговорить сыграть только в очень тесной компании друзей. В отличие от меня. Мы с ним на разной волне. Если можно, то прикуплю у Вас что-нибудь. Вот только с темой определюсь.  Почитаю, покумекаю. Пока не очень в голове укладывается как все связать. Каша какая-то. Но время у меня еще есть.

----------


## Александринка

Кинохлопушка своими руками. http://dela-ruk.ru/load/kinokhlopush...mi/62-1-0-4098. Доступно даже мне )))

----------


## elen-ka20

Делала я своими руками и после первой же свадьбы заказала "настоящую".Точнее из пластика(из дерева она тяжелее) и стоит не так уж и дорого.Если ты проводишь такую тематику единыжды и больше работать не планируешь ,то такая в самый раз.Но если работаешь переодически,то гораздо проще и надёжнее один раз купить и забыть.

----------


## Александринка

А я даже не думала, что кинохлопушки продаются... Мы с мужем сегодня целый день этой хлопушкой занимались - пилили деревяшку, красили и проч.... А где покупали?

----------


## elen-ka20

Ооой..это я прошла.На вид получилась вполне, а в работе не удобная..Покупала через инет магазин.Забила в поисковик "кинохлопушка"  ,мне выбросило сайты.Я выбрала и заказала
ну вот к примеру   http://caramba-shop.ru/product/hlopushka
http://mik.com.ua/catalog/rekvizit/clapperboards/

----------


## Вожатенок

На нашу свадьбу в 2009 году мой супруг лично выпилил и смастерил 12 маленьких хлопушечек в подарок самым близким и одну большую. До сих пор она в работе)) Только надписи заклеиваем и вперед.

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## Александринка

Эта информация с просторов интернета. Заранее извиняюсь перед автором - имя не знаю. Но кому-то - уверена - пригодится.



Вечеринка в стиле Оскар Конкурсы

Вполне логично, что весь сценарий вечеринки в стиле Оскар строится на номинациях и наградах. Итак:

1. Номинация «Лучший сценарист»

Ведущий:Только лучшие авторы сценариев могут придумать такие фразы, которые запомнятся навсегда и будут использоваться повседневно. А сколько киноцитат помните вы?

Далее озвучиваются цитаты из различных фильмов. Цитаты может зачитывать сам ведущий, или это могут быть аудионарезки фраз из фильмов. Участникам нужно вспомнить название фильма, из которого взята цитата.

Конкурс может быть проведен в одной из удобных форм: 1. цитаты зачитываются всем участникам сразу – ответ говорит тот, кто первым поднял руку; 2. для участия вызывается несколько человек, цитаты озвучиваются им в случайном порядке по очереди – если участник не смог узнать фильм по цитате, возможность ответить переходит другому.

После проведения конкурса определяется, кто дал больше правильных ответов. Этому участнику (или участникам) вручается кинопремия в номинации «Лучший сценарист». Ведущий поясняет, что сценаристом можно назвать и того, кто пишет сценарии, и того, кто хорошо их знает.

Подбор цитат для этого конкурса не составит труда: воспользуйтесь сайтом Цитаты.инфо.

2. Номинация «Лучший гример»

Для этого развлечения необходимо заранее подготовить реквизит. Нужно взять фотографии лиц знаменитых киноактеров и вырезать фрагменты. Желательно, чтобы это были знаковые части лица, по которым можно узнать человека: например, губы Анжелины Джоли, нос Жерара Депардье, бородка Джонни Деппа, подбородок Кристен Стюарт, изогнутые брови Мэрилин Монро, улыбка Джулии Робертс и т.п. Чтобы запутать игроков, стоит добавить и фрагменты лиц из фотографий самих участников вечеринки.

вечеринка в стиле голливуд

Ведущий:

Есть такая поговорка (кстати, тоже из фильма): «Я не узнаю вас в гриме». Действительно, гримеры порой так стараются, что голливудские дети не узнают своих родителей и горько плачут.

К счастью, у многих звезд в лице есть изюминки, черносливинки и прочие сухофрукты, по которым любой наблюдательный человек легко этих звезд идентифицирует. А насколько вы наблюдательны?

Проводится конкурс в одной из удобных форм (индивидуальный по очереди или групповой по схеме «кто первый поднял руку»): ведущий демонстрирует участникам фрагмент лица, а те должны назвать звезду. Самое интересное начнется, когда ведущий станет демонстрировать фрагменты лиц участников вечеринки.

Кто в итоге даст больше правильных ответов в этом конкурсе, тому ведущий вручит кинопремию «Лучший гример», обосновав награду примерно так:

«Лучший гример – это не только тот, кто лучше всех гримирует, но и тот, кто любого узнает в гриме».

3. Номинация «Лучший дизайн костюма»

Предлагаем два варианта развлечения, которое позволит определить победителя в этой номинации. Выберите тот, который больше подойдет вашей компании.

вечеринка в стиле оскар

Первый вариант. Участвуют представительницы прекрасного пола – по одной или в паре. Участницам выдается по отрезу ткани с набором булавок и предлагается сделать костюм без нитки и иголки. Нужно красиво намотать, задрапировать или повязать ткань на себе или на напарнице.

Когда костюмы готовы, проводится модный показ под аплодисменты зрителей. Всем участницам, конечно, нужно раздать призы, но победительница в номинации может быть только одна (или две, если участвуют по парам).

Выбрать победителя можно по какому-либо критерию, о котором сообщается только после показа. Возможный критерий: «больше обнаженного тела», «самый короткий наряд», «самый необычный наряд» и т.п. По этому критерию вместе со зрителями определяется победитель, который и получает кинопремию в номинации «Лучший дизайн костюма».

Вместо ткани и булавок участникам можно дать газеты, ножницы и скотч – бумажные наряды получаются весьма забавными.

Второй вариант. В конкурсе участвуют пары м+ж. Женщина держит в руке катушку с длинной лентой или рулон туалетной бумаги. Мужчина берет губами кончик ленты и начинает «одевать» свою даму, то есть обматывать ее этой лентой, не касаясь руками. Премию за лучший дизайн костюма можно вручить тому мужчине, который справится быстрее, или тому, у кого получится более удачный наряд.

4. Номинация «Лучший трюк»

Объявляется номинация и приглашаются все желающие поучаствовать. Пусть каждый, кто захочет, продемонстрирует свой талант. Трюки могут быть самые разные: может быть, кто-то покажет мастерский жонгляж, кто-то сделает сальто, кто-то будет долго набивать мяч головой, а кто-то съест за минуту 20 сосисок. В общем, кто во что горазд. Каждому трюкачу стоит вручить приз, а премию за лучший трюк можно дать тому, кого выберет большинство.

5. Номинация «Лучший киномузыкант»

Приглашаются добровольцы-меломаны, любящие и хорошо знающие музыку. Участвовать может сколько угодно человек. По очереди им включаются разные саундтреки в случайном порядке. Участнику нужно вспомнить название фильма по саундтреку.

Если он не смог узнать звучащую для него мелодию или не вспомнил название фильма, право ответить переходит по цепочке следующему. За каждый правильно названный фильм дается один балл. Кто наберет больше баллов, тому вручается премия «Лучший киномузыкант».

6. Номинация «Лучшие актеры»

вечеринка в стиле оскар

Участвуют пары м+ж. Пар может быть сколько угодно. Задача каждой пары: выбрать какой-нибудь известный фильм, а затем придумать и показать «живой постер» для этого фильма. Этот конкурс аналогичен старому доброму развлечению «Живая картина». Каждая пара может использовать любые три предмета, найденные в месте проведения вечеринки или позаимствованные у других гостей праздника.

Пара сообщает название своего фильма ведущему или записывает его на карточку со своими именами и отдает ведущему. Далее пары по очереди выходят на импровизированную сцену и молча показывают «живой постер». Остальные участники угадывают, к какому фильму относится эта живая картина. Если угадали быстро, значит, пара сделала удачный постер.

По окончании игры вручаются две премии «Лучший актер» и «Лучшая актриса». Можно выбрать лучших актеров зрительским голосованием или отдать премии той паре, фильм которой был угадан быстрее всего.

7. Номинация «Лучшие визуальные эффекты»

Это номинация-шутка. Название номинации умалчивается до самого вручения премий. Приглашаются девушки и молодые женщины из тех, кто посмелее. Ведущий объясняет, что участницам нужно продемонстрировать умение повторять танцевальные движения, что важно для любой актрисы. Девушки встают в одну линию напротив зрителей.

«Инструктор по танцу» (лучше, если это парень) будет показывать им движения, а девушки должны стараться повторить их. Включается музыка, и инструктор начинает демонстрировать девушкам разные несуразные движения – чем глупее и смешнее, тем лучше. Через пару минут издевательств музыка стихает, и ведущий объявляет, что все участницы достойны быть победительницами в номинации «Лучшие визуальные эффекты».

Продолжение вечеринки
Раздав премии, можно продолжить развлечения. Например, провести театр-экспромт и снять его на камеру, ведь это все-таки «киношная» вечеринка в стиле Голливуд (или Мосфильм). Пусть на память об этой вечеринке останется настоящий маленький фильм. Тексты театров-экспромтов вы найдете в наших сценариях: в сценарии японской вечеринки (японский театр-экспромт) и в сценарии маска-пати (экспромт «Один вечер из жизни мачо»).

Также можно провести развлечение-аукцион. Необходимо закупить не очень дорогие презенты примерно по одинаковой цене, каждый из которых будет связан с каким-либо известным фильмом. Аналогия может быть проведена с сюжетом фильма или с его названием. Например, пачку соленых орешков можно связать с фильмом «Крепкий орешек» по названию, а компас – с «Титаником» по тематике.

Собрав презенты, нужно к каждому из них приложить карточку с названием фильма, с которым он связан. Проводится аукцион так: ведущий достает презент, демонстрирует его (но карточку с названием не показывает) и просит угадать фильм. Кто первый поднимает руку, тот и отвечает. Если не угадал и назвал не тот фильм, ведущий предлагает ответить другим и смотрит, кто в этот раз первым поднял руку. Презент достается тому, кто в итоге ответит правильно.

Примерные предметы для аукциона:
1. Бандана («Пираты Карибского моря»)
2. Колода карт с джокером («Темный рыцарь»)
3. Орехоколка («Крепкий орешек»)
4. Электронный термометр («Доктор Хаус»)
5. Настольные электронные часы («Время» с Джастином Тимберлейком)
6. Баночка японской горчицы («Васаби»)
7. Японский веер («Мемуары Гейши»)
8. Электронная сигарета («Турист» с Деппом и Джоли)
9. Книга «Камасутра» («Стиляги»)
10. Боксерская груша («Малышка на миллион»)

Полученными презентами гости могут при желании поменяться друг с другом, чтобы все были довольны.

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## Nefigase

мы в стиле "оскар" проводили вручение дипломов студентам. Оскары нам "выпиливали" из оргстекла (с подставкой)и на каждом оскаре лазерной гравировкой "Выпускник 2014", Фамилия и имя. Получилось очень круто! и по цене приемлемо.
Мы везде развесили плакаты фильмов, не поленились даже сходить в местный кинотеатр, попросили. У них оказывается очень много ненужных (от фильмов уже прошедших в прокате) плакатов остается.

----------


## irinaparfenteva74

Я кинохлопушку сделала 6 лет назад и до сих пор  пользуюсь почти на всех банкетах...Это у меня средство для раскрепощения гостей...как только они ее в руки берут, так сразу артистичнее становятся! В этом году отвела несколько киносвадеб...всегда идут на ура...А вот Оскар только 1 раз делала...показалось что мало места для творчества

----------


## Натали5

> *skomorox*, 
> 
> Ссылка на файлы:  http://files.mail.ru/B9CE910161FD47A0AD787BAE8C1BBF81
> -лицевая конверта для имен номинантов
> -баннер "Оскар" (горизонтальный 3х2)(формат корел, подготовлено к печати)


Ирина, а можно продублировать эти документы? Ссылка уже не рабочая, а так срочно надо(

----------

elmira67 (06.03.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

напишите ей ЛС , так как может редко заглядывать на форум, а тем более в эту тему

----------


## valentinka79

Мы на день культработника делали оформление в стиле красной дорожке и все участники по красной дорожке через зал поднимались на сцену, а на экране было видео (заранее снятое)как они подъезжают на машине и входят в дом культуры, ну и соответственно они уже, как продолжение видео, входили в зал.

----------


## Ирина913

Здравствуйте!! Помогите пожалуйста, не профессионал) Папе хотела провеси день рождение 50 лет в стиле оскар, но не как киновечеринку а как торжественное мероприятие с награждением, что бы все выглядело роскошно, ярко, необычно, запоминающееся!! Может есть какие то наработки у вас или предложения? Была бы очень благодарна!!! Особенно интересуют конкурсы контингент очень разный будет порядка 50 человек возраст где то от 8 до 60 лет))
Можно присылать документы на почту rodionova-irina-ark@mail.ru
Заранее огромное всем спасибо!!!!

----------


## Namada Nadezda

> Мы устанавливали вот такой баннер, на фоне которого гости фотографировались:


Будьте добры. Можно мне баннер в стиле оскар , я буду очень благодарна Вам! katrin1.00@list.ru




> Ссылка на файлы:  http://files.mail.ru/B9CE910161FD47A0AD787BAE8C1BBF81
> -лицевая конверта для имен номинантов
> -баннер "Оскар" (горизонтальный 3х2)(формат корел, подготовлено к печати)


Вы можете обновить ссылку или мне на почту кинуть? Я буду очень благодарна ВАМ

----------


## sara85

Может пригодится кому. Конкурс Мисс Конаково в стиле награждения Оскар.
Ведущий: Ladies and Gentlemens! Girls and Boys! Welcome to Мисс Конаково 2017!
Ведущая: Леди и джентльмены!! Девушки и юноши! Добро пожаловать на конкурс Мисс Конаково 2017!
Ведущий: На этот раз мы слегка уйдём от рамок
обычной демонстрации своих внешних данных и выберем не просто красавицу, а девушку-символ своего поколения, которая завоюет наши сердца, проявив свои хореографические, актёрские данные и многое другое.
Ведущая: А поможет им в этом нестареющий кинематограф, так как именно он подарил миру столько кинодив, во имя которых совершались подвиги, строились города.
Ведущий: В номинации сегодняшнего торжества попали самые интересные моменты фильмов созданных со дня основания кинематографа т.е. с 22 марта 1895 года когда в Париже братьями Люмьер был впервые продемонстрирован их «синематограф».
Ведущая: Фильмы эти Иногда грустные, и даже печальные, но всегда интересные, яркие, необычные, достойные самой высокой награды – награды «Оскар»!
Ведущий: Всем известно, насколько почетно получить эту премию. И сегодня ее будут вручать не звездам Голливуда, а участницам конкурса мисс Конаково  – 2017 года.
Фильм Прибытие поезда
Ведущий: На красную дорожку приглашаются главные героини.
Ведущая: Приветствуем поименно. (девушки идут по красной дорожке, ведущие каждой дают краткую характеристику)






                                                             1
Ведущий: на красной дорожке - стильная, экстравагантная, творческая личность, имеющая свой личный подход ко всем решениям, оптимистка неунывающая, радость излучающая – Яна Березкина ваши аплодисменты
                                                                2
Ведущий: на красной дорожке 
- стройная русоволосая красавица, милая, грациозная, умная и талантливая девушка, еще с младших классов ни один концерт не прошел без ее участия, будущая звезда мировой эстрады  Анастасия Полтавец
ваши аплодисменты
3
Виктория Коновалова– изысканный силуэт, красива, нежна, обаятельна, умна. Обладает разносторонними знаниями, учится и постигает все необычайно быстро и легко. За хрупкой внешностью скрывается необычайно стойкая натура. 
                                                                 4
встречайте  Алина Тройникова – добрая, улыбчивая девушка, улыбка которой дарит всем тепло и поднимает всем окружающим настроение                                   
ваши аплодисменты
                                                                 5
Ведущая: встречайте Ольга Малева- энергичная, веселая, открытая, дружелюбная, возникающие проблемы в общении решает на основе компромисса
ваши аплодисменты
6
Ведущая:приветствуем - восторженную, порхающую, голову теряющую, рост и внешность, которой годиться для модельного подиума – Арина Говорова 
7
ваши аплодисменты
Ведущий: приветствуем– неподражаемая, милая, добрая, щедрая на любовь ко всем ближним, отзывчивая, немножко ранимая, вместе с тем лучезарная, яркая личность Ксения Максимова
ваши аплодисменты
8
Ведущий : на красной дорожке встречайте– обаятелена, умна, обладает феноменальной памятью, эрудирована, талантлива. Любит и ценит друзей Анастасия Мишина.





Ведущий: И вот все звезды 2017 года перед вами, дорогие гости. Кинофестиваль объявляется открытым. И вы знаете, что никакой кинофестиваль не обходится без вручения премий и призов. Сегодня будет вручено много подарков, но главная интрига нашей церемонии вручение главной премии – «Мисс Конаково 2017".
Она достанется той, кого выберут члены нашей академии, которые присутствуют в этом зале... 
(объявляем жюри)

Ведущая: (объявляются …три члена жюри)
Ведущий: Это те, люди ,что бессменно, на протяжении уже 12 лет  взваливают на свои плечи ответственность из красивых, талантливых, умных претенденток -выбрать эталон. 
Ведущая: Кроме того ,они являются и постоянными спонсорами этого праздника красоты и таланта.  Именно поэтому, им, как самому постоянному,  надежному  и справедливому  составу жюри , вручается премия «Оскар» .

 (вручение Оскара самому постоянному составу жюри нашего конкурса с 2005 года) 
Ведущий: И по традиции поздравление от победительницы конкурса Мисс Конаково 2016.
                                   Выходит Карина Орлова.
Ведущая: Мы отпускаем девушек готовиться к следующему серьезному испытанию.   
	Музыка на уход.
                                                                                                                                   Ведущий: И напоминаем, что сегодня, в этом зале, пройдет торжественная церемония вручения премии Оскар.                                                                                        Ведущая: Все претендентки на нашу премию, безусловно, достойны! И их заслуги не могут остаться незамеченными!                                                                                 Ведущий. Именно поэтому предлагаем услышать  оценки за 1 дефиле.                                                                                               Участница №1.Яна Березкина
№2 Анастасия Полтавец
№3 Виктория Коновалова
№4 Алина Тройникова
№5 Ольга Малева
№6 Арина Говорова 
№7 Ксения Максимова
№8 Анастасия Мишина.
Ведущий: Звучит смешно, но мир так и не узнал бы ни Марлен Дитрих, ни Лайзу Минелли ни Шерон Стоун, если бы Луи Люмьер не изобрёл маленький прибор, синиматограф. Который явил миру прекрасное, но сначала немое кино. 
Ведущая: Первое задание мы так и назвали «Немое кино: Это мой город!», где девушки с помощью этого жанра расскажут о своём характере, а заодно и покажут нам Свой город Конаково. 
№8А. Мишина
Вопрос: Настя, вот ты такая хрупкая девушка…,  почему ты выбрала именно конную полицию?
После фильма и вопроса- творческий номер: «Черлидинг»
№4 Тройникова
После фильма: творческий нмер:«Немного о Любви»
Вопрос к Алине: В анкете на сайте Мисс Конаково ты написала что хочешь стать онкологом. Почему ты выбрала именно эту профессию?
Участница №1. Березкина
Вопрос: 
Творческий номер: Rude boy танец (Быстрый)
№5 Малева
-Какие талантливые люди тебя вдохновляют?
-Меня вдохновляют скрипач-виртуоз Дэвид Гаретт и виртуоз во владении речью-Тина Канделаки. И я стараюсь развивать в себе эти способности. 
-Что же ты делаешь,чтобы быть похожими на них?
-Чтобы быть похожей на Тину-читаю эту скороговорку. "Лигурия" В четверг четвертого числа....
....А чтобы быть похожей на Дэвида Гаретта
 «Чардаш»
№2 Полтавец
Вопрос:
Творческий номер: «Лебедь»
№6 Говорова
Творческий номер: танец
Вопрос:
№7 Максимова
Творческий номер: Песня  «Цветные сны»
№3 Коновалова 
Творческий номер: танец  «Во власти чувств».
Ведущий: Уважаемые Дамы и Господа! Все эти чудесные ролики сняты видео операторами – это талантливые люди мира кино. Они своим повседневным кропотливым трудом создают неповторимую атмосферу, которая способствует преображению девушек в звезд экрана.
Ведущая: Это те люди, которые творчески подходят к своему делу. Снимать кино может каждый, но только в высококачественном кино –талантливейшие операторы! 
Ведущий: В номинации – «Лучшие Операторы» представлены: Дмитрий Будкин, Эдуард Нефедов и команда телерадиовещательной компании Телекон. .(операторы выходят на сцену)
*Звучат фанфары премии Оскар* 
Ведущая:Мы также благодарим за оказанную помощь в создании этих чудесных роликов Салон-магазин цветов «Камелия»- нашего  постоянного спонсора конкурса красоты и таланта;
Ведущий:Клуб красоты «Валери» и его директора Валерию Елатникову,
Ведущая:Директора Гриль бара «Греночка» Андреева Владимира Константиновича, оказывающего помощь не только конкурсу мисс Конаково, но и народному театру « Авось-Ка».
 Ведущий:а также Эко хостел «Бор на Волге» в лице директора Анатолия Лясникова.
*Звучат фанфары премии Оскар* 
Ведущий: 
Итак, оценки за конкурс «Немое кино» в котором оценивается в первую очередь артистизм, умение держаться перед камерой .                                                                                              
 №1.Яна Березкина
№2 Анастасия Полтавец
№3 Виктория Коновалова
№4 Алина Тройникова
№5 Ольга Малева
№6 Арина Говорова 
№7 Ксения Максимова
№8 Анастасия Мишина.
Ведущая: А теперь , оценки за Творческий конкурс, где важны мастерство исполнения, оригинальность номера и зрелищность.                                                                                               Участница №1.Яна Березкина
№2 Анастасия Полтавец
№3 Виктория Коновалова
№4 Алина Тройникова
№5 Ольга Малева
№6 Арина Говорова 
№7 Ксения Максимова
№8 Анастасия Мишина.

Ведущая: Ну что ж, мы перенесёмся в мир кино 50-х годов. Не ошибусь, если скажу, что настоящим киносимволом этого времени была и остаётся Мерилин Монро. 
Ведущий:Мужчины просто не отрывались от киноэкранов, когда, например, видели сцену из фильма «В джазе только девушки», где телебогиня прохаживалась в пляжном костюме. 
                       Видео заставка из фильма  (Сцена на пляже)
Ведущая: Второе дефиле мы посвящаем Мерилин, оно называется «Пляжная фотография». Почему ? Сейчас узнаете.
(Девушки демонстрируют пляжные костюмы образца 50-х годов. Выход выстроен в форме концертного номера.)
                              Дефиле  «Пляжная фотография».
№1.Яна Березкина
№2 Анастасия Полтавец
№3 Виктория Коновалова
№4 Алина Тройникова
№5 Ольга Малева
№6 Арина Говорова 
№7 Ксения Максимова
№8 Анастасия Мишина.
Ведущий.Мы дадим время членам жюри выставить оценки за конкурс…..И в паузе поговорим вот о чем.
Ведущая: Помимо профессии актёра, режиссёра, оператора, в кино немаловажную роль играет профессия костюмера, который помогает создать образ.
Ведущий.Благодаря ему фея становится сказочной, сыщик подозревающим, чудища будоражащими воображение. Номинация посвящается профессии
людей, чьё имя остаётся за кадром, но без них кино превратилось бы в
жалкое зрелище.
 Ведущая: Итак, в номинации «лучший костюмер-кутюрье» неповторимая Марина Дмитриева.
Фанфары,вручение Оскара
Ведущий: Я вижу по глазам членов жюри что  оценки за конкурсное дефиле«Пляжная фотография» уже готовы.
  №1.Яна Березкина
№2 Анастасия Полтавец
№3 Виктория Коновалова
№4 Алина Тройникова
№5 Ольга Малева
№6 Арина Говорова 
№7 Ксения Максимова
№8 Анастасия Мишина.
                                         Шоу Балет «Бьютис» «Кантемп».
                                   Дефиле «Дом Моделей 70-х».
Ведущий 1: Чтобы фильм родился по-настоящему и его увидели все, необходимо присутствие еще одного крайне важного персонажа. 
Ведущий 2: Ты же понимаешь, что любому проекту нужно финансирование и любая поддержка. Без этого невозможно осуществить практически ничего. Поэтому для фильма этим важным лицом всегда был, есть и будет исполнительный продюсер.
Ведущий 1: Уважаемые Дамы и Господа! Мы представляем одну из самых лучших номинаций! В ней представлены те, кто для всех нас всегда на самом первом месте.
Ведущий 1: Мы представляем Вам номинантов – «Лучшие Продюссеры конкурса Мисс Конаково»
*Звучат фанфары премии Оскар* 


Удалов Петр Викторович ООО концерн Завидово. (не прийдет-в больнице лежит)
ООО Альтернатива Черных Олег Федорович. 
Генеральный директор  ООО «Мастерские Пинчука» Пинчук Олег Николаевич.                                                                                                                     Аверин Алексей Анатольевич гендиректор мебельной фабрики «Вест-лайн»
Генеральный директор ОООЗСК Руссталь Куликов Владислав Анатольевич.
Генеральный директор ООО Сити –Лайн  Филатов Алексей Николаевич.
Слобожанин Артем Викторович директор салона красоты «Бель аллюр» 
Тютин Владимир Викторович директор «Домокафе»
Креатив-Лаб. 
Президент холдинга Эко тепло Шеляпин Юрий Ефимович.
*Звучат фанфары премии Оскар* 
Оценки за конкурс-дефиле «Дом моделей 70-х»:
 №1.Яна Березкина
№2 Анастасия Полтавец
№3 Виктория Коновалова
№4 Алина Тройникова
№5 Ольга Малева
№6 Арина Говорова 
№7 Ксения Максимова
№8 Анастасия Мишина.

                              Опускается аванзанавес. Выносится рояль.
Ведущий: Каждый из нас начинал карьеру художника с того, что в детстве рисовал солнышко, тучку домик. 
Ведущая: О сколько бессонных ночей я провела, пытаясь постичь искусство графики, рисунка на бумаге. А представьте только, сколько труда вкладывает в свою работу человек, посвятивший себя профессии визажиста или парикмахера!   Это ж не на листочке рисуешь!
Ведущий: Итак, представляем вам номинацию в категории «Лучшие визуальные эффекты»
Ведущая: И Оскар получает …салон Атриум.
*Звучат фанфары премии Оскар* 
                                     Занавес поднимается.
№1. Березкина Яна. Фрося Бурлакова из фильма «Приходите завтра»                                              
                     Занавес опускается на убирание рояля.
№8. Анастасия Мишина. Наталья Варлей из фильма  «Кавказская пленница».
№4. Алина Тройникова.  Николай Караченцев«Собака на сене».  
                  Тулутунов,Рязанова,Трушкина,Илья -выносят арку.
№5. Ольга Малева. Алиса Фрейндлих из фильма «Три мушкетера».
 Вынести стол,стул, маленький столик с платком
№7. Ксения Максимова. из фильма «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию».                       Трямкина, Малахов, Ханина . Вика-хлопушка.
                              Опускается аванзанавес.
Ведущий: Чтобы фильм понравился, трюки обязательно нужны. Благо современный уровень знаний и технологии позволяют выполнить любой трюк любой сложности. Но чтобы при выполнении его никто из каскадеров не пострадал, нужен очень точный и скрупулезный произвести расчет.
Выпускник: Наши девочки работают без каскадеров! И я, выражая огромную благодарность с удовольствием представляю номинанта на категорию “Лучший постановщик трюков»
Коробова Ирина Андреевна балетмейстер ГДК им. Воровского
                            Вручение Оскара. Фанфары.
                              Занавес поднимается.
№3. Виктория Коновалова «Монро».
№6. Арина Говорова .Людмила  Гурченко из фильма.
№2. Анастасия Полтавец. Джим Керри из фильма  «Маска».
Оценки за конкурс «Фильм! Фильм! Фильм!»
№1.Яна Березкина
№2 Анастасия Полтавец
№3 Виктория Коновалова
№4 Алина Тройникова
№5 Ольга Малева
№6 Арина Говорова 
№7 Ксения Максимова
№8 Анастасия Мишина.
Концертная программа:
1.Вок.
2 Свеча.
3.Евгения Рябова.
4.Симонова Светлана Валерьевна Лики меха директор мехового салона –              
	Фанфары на Вручение Оскара.


Вот и подошло время узнать кто же станет символом этого года. Члены жюри уже готовы огласить свое решение. Что ж, встречаем наших участниц бурными, продолжительными аплодисментами.
Награждаем мисс Интернет –(Суши шопвречает подарок)
Вед:
Все девушки на сцене, волнение нарастает и шквал  аплодисментов обрушивается  на  наше многоуважаемое жюри, которое выходит к нам чтобы объявить победительницу  Конкурса Мисс Конаково 2017!
ВЫХОД ЖЮРИ 
Вед:
Дорогие друзья, слово  предоставляется председателю жюри __________________________________________________________________
ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ ПРЕДСЕДАТЕЛЯ ЖЮРИ
Вед:
 мы переходим к вручению основных номинаций конкурса «Мисс Конаково 2017!»
Вед:
Право объявить победительницу  в номинации «Мисс ………… » предоставляется _____________________________________________________
ФОН НА НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ 
Вед:
Право объявить победительницу  в номинации «Мисс………. » предоставляется _____________________________________________________
ФОН НА НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ
Вед:
Право объявить победительницу  в номинации «Мисс ……… » предоставляется _____________________________________________________
ФОН НА
Вед:
Право объявить победительницу  в номинации «……….. » предоставляется _____________________________________________________
ФОН НА НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ 
Вед:
Право объявить победительницу  в номинации «Мисс…….. » предоставляется _____________________________________________________
ФОН НА НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ 
Вед:
Право объявит победительницу  в номинации «2-я вице мисс Конаково» предоставляется _____________________________________________________
ФОН НА НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ 
Вед:
Право объявит победительницу  в номинации «1-я вице мисс Конаково» предоставляется _____________________________________________________
ФОН НА НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ 

Вед :
Почетное право объявит имя победительницы конкурса «Мисс Конаково 2017» предоставляется председателю жюри ____________________________________
ФОН НА НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ 
ФОН НА ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНЫЕ СЛОВА ВЕДУЩИХ 
Ведущий: Ни один современный фильм и ни один уважающий себя режиссер никогда не обойдется без особой изюминки, которую фильму придают спецэффекты. номинант в категории «Лучшие спецэффекты»-Трямкина Светлана. 
Ведущая: «Лучший музыкальный режиссер»- Курнукин Алексей .
Ведущий: Лучшие ведущие- Алена Колесникова!
Ведущая: И Вячеслав Дубков!

----------

жекочка (24.01.2022)

----------


## sara85

Конечно же многое бралось на просторах интернета))) Просто скомпановано...

----------


## lastenna

> Может пригодится кому. Конкурс Мисс Конаково в стиле награждения Оскар.


Просто суперрр, спасибо вам!

----------

